# Aurora Plastics Corp. What's the history? The Introduction AFX RACING CENTER Website



## afxracingcenter (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello Guy's,

I have been racing and collecting HO scale slot cars since the early 1980's, when I purchased my first Aurora AFX set as a young boy. I’m living in the Netherlands and since 5 years I continue to add my collection of HO scale race cars. Last year the the former Aurora Plastics owner (Managing Director) Albert Driessen did respond on my website. After telephone some old employees of the formar Aurora Plastics Corp. Worldwide we have enough material to make a brand new aurora collectors book with never produced material. Our website is a first tryout and samples we have as input for stories an prototypes.


This Aurora AFX Website is an ongoing project of mine. New sections that focus on HO Slot Car Racing, Collecting, Restoration and selling will be added over the upcoming months. If you have suggestions for additional content , do you want to sell your Aurora Afx, do you want to buy HO cars sets or products or are also a collector please feel free to contact me 

Some History Aurora AFX

Aurora started in 1971 with the production of the larger 1:64 scale chassis design called the Aurora Factory Experimental or AFX for short. 

Aurora AFX Magna-Traction 

The first Aurora AFX chassis in 1971 wasn't much more than a scaled up Thunderjet 500 chassis. These modified cars worked better than the Model Motering Thunderjets but they weren't very attractive with their rear wheels sticking way out past the fenders. 

Aurora AFX G+plus

Aurora introduced in 1976 a new chassis design that they called the AFX G+Plus. The G+Plus was an instant success. Not only could it use the same bodies the earlier AFX and Magna-Traction cars had used, but by mounting the motor armature horizontally they were able to place the motor magnets directly above the power rails for a dramatic increase in magnetic downforce. Aurora's G+Plus chassis was touted as the most advanced slot car design of its day, and it was! The Aurora AFX G+Plus chassis was lower than a standard AFX chassis and produced even more realistically proportioned race car bodies. The wide Aurora AFX G+Plus chassis made it possible to produce some beautiful Formula 1 and IndyCars bodies from the 1970's. The G+Plus chassis was the last chassis design that Aurora AFX offered before going out of business in 1983

Tomy AFX

After Aurora was out of business Tomy did buy in 1984 the AFX licence. They produced 3 new types of chassis and stronger traction magnets. The Tomy AFX Turbo, Tomy AFX Super G+Plus and Tomy AFX Super Racing Turbo (SRT) slot cars with very strong traction magnets

My Personal Experience 

The Aurora AFX G+Plus chassis is a joy to drive. It's relatively fast, but still allows drifting in the turns. The Aurora AFX G+Plus chassis is not nearly as blazingly fast as a modern Tomy SG+ or SRT slot car. 

The Aurora G+Plus chassis is the best slot car ever produced in my opinion. If you like slot cars that slide and are not so fast as the Tomy AFX, then dust off the old G+Plus and see just how much fun HO slot car racing can be. 

If you have aurora slotcars to sell or you want to buy something please feel free to contact me by email ([email protected]) or give me respons on this forum.

Look also on my website for more information : AURORA PLASTICS EUROPE


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Question for the experts.....*

I have what I think are Tomy Turbos. There are two different magnet shapes. One is just a straight rectangle shape, the other is similar, same chassis, but the magnet is a little bigger and slightly different shaped. The larger magnet is a little longer with stepped extensions that stick out a little further on the sides. Are both of these Tomy Turbos?


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Here's what I'm talking about: 

Are these both Tomy Turbos?


----------



## afxracingcenter (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello Fred,

Yes you're right it's both the Tomy Turbo Chassis for so far I know. Is there speed difference in corners? 

Regards Han


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Yes, the larger magnet definitely holds a little tighter.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> The Aurora G+Plus chassis is the best slot car ever produced in my opinion.


I agree. The chassis design was revolutionary and its low profile opened the door for realistic open wheeled racing bodies. The G-Plus line came with some of the nicest slot car bodies ever produced, tainted only by the paper sticker decal debacle. It's a fun car to drive but it was not as easy to service as a pancake car, but at least it required somewhat less servicing.

The G-Plus formula could be recreated and improved upon using modern chassis design techniques if a manufacturer was so inclined. BSRT has a chassis that's a derivative of the G3, often referred to as the "GJet" that has many of the qualities of the Aurora G-Plus including a lack of traction magnets. I'm less of a fan of the G3 design with its endbell than I am of the Tyco 440 derivatives, but it's clear that the demand is there for a low downforce inline chassis.


----------

